# I actually did it!!



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I actually bought the quilt kit! I will admit I was surprised it wasn't precut. The only kits I have experience with were the BOM from Joann's. Now to find the time to make it. It only took me 2 or 3 years to but it, lol!
Heidi


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

OMGosh!!!!! I LOVE the blue tones!!!! It is going to be GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Love it Heidi. I have one of their kits and it's still not started.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Please keep us updated as to your progress. That looks like an intricate design.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Belfrybat said:


> Please keep us updated as to your progress. That looks like an intricate design.


It will probably be months if not years before it's started! :-D I glanced thru the instructions and was overwhelmed. It's gonna take me a while just to convince myself I have all the fabrics matching the right pic! 
Heidi


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I've always loved this pattern & kit.. the colors are gorgeous ! Keep us posted please..


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Heidi, I saw where it was a "Block of the Month" quilt so it wasn't meant to be done all at once!!! Don't get overwhelmed - just cut out and do one block at a time - maybe one a month!  That would be manageable - at least for ME. LOL!!! I would be overwhelmed too thinking about cutting it ALL out at once and then doing it that way. Make it easy on yourself.  Show us each block as you get it done so we can applaude!!!


----------

